# Has anyone ever had to use Uber's insurance?



## unhappydriver123 (Jul 2, 2016)

i am always curious as to how it goes. Luckily I haven't needed to use it. But if you have, how long did it take to get your car fixed? Was the accident your fault or the other persons? Did you have any problems with Uber? If it wasn't your fault did you still have to pay the deductible?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

If the other person is insured and has enough coverage, you won't pay a deductible. If they are uninsured or underinsured or it's your fault, you will pay the deductible. The deductible only applies to the collision side which only applies if you also have collision personally, otherwise there's none.


----------



## Redtop (Oct 20, 2015)

About a year ago I was sideswiped at low speed. James River handled the claim very efficiently, I think they had an appraiser out to look at my car within a couple of days and paid me based on their estimate a few days later.

The other driver was a total jackass. They couldn't initially identify his insurance as being valid, and he tried to file a claim against me for rear-ending him, even though there was no damage to the back of his vehicle or the front of mine.

Eventually James River apparently identified his insurance. The norm in these cases, if the other party/insurer doesn't admit fault, is that you get paid less your deductible and the companies go to arbitration. The one black mark against James River is that the arbitration was in September and I haven't heard from them. If they win, I would get my deductible back.

I found their claim service to be totally comparable to other personal auto insurers.


----------



## unhappydriver123 (Jul 2, 2016)

Redtop said:


> About a year ago I was sideswiped at low speed. James River handled the claim very efficiently, I think they had an appraiser out to look at my car within a couple of days and paid me based on their estimate a few days later.
> 
> The other driver was a total jackass. They couldn't initially identify his insurance as being valid, and he tried to file a claim against me for rear-ending him, even though there was no damage to the back of his vehicle or the front of mine.
> 
> ...


So you didn't have to pay a deductible right? Also so the did the appraisal and you took it to a random mechanic to get it fixed? What if they charged more than what uber gave you?


----------



## Redtop (Oct 20, 2015)

I did have to pay the deductible. If the arbitration is ultimately decided in my favor, the other insurance company will reimburse James River and I'll get my deductible back. If I had been at fault, of course I'd have had to pay the deductible.

If the body shop had charged more than the appraiser allowed, the two would have spoken and resolved the matter. It's actually not unusual for a body shop to be able to come in under an appraiser's estimate. Particularly on an older car, they can use used or aftermarket parts, while the insurance company will usually allow for new parts.


----------



## unhappydriver123 (Jul 2, 2016)

So you only had to pay the deductible because the other driver didn't admit it was his fault? So if he would have admitted it was his fault right away, you wouldn't have had to pay right?


----------



## Nalnip (Sep 6, 2016)

In the process now. Another guy turned into me. Sent a bunch of pictures to them. Now just waiting to see what if any I got to pay. This happened a few days before Christmas so I figure would take longer cause of the holidays.


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

well at least this tells me UBER insurance is for real, what about medical expenses or lawsuits, do they also cover them?


----------

